
Video Game Approved as Prescription Medicine - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gaming/video-game-approved-as-prescription-medicine
======
feralimal
Quote from Matt Omernick, Akili cofounder: "As a child progresses in game
play, the technology is continuously measuring their performance and using
adaptive algorithms to adjust the difficulty and personalize the treatment
experience for each individual." and from Web developer and designer Craig
Ferguson: "“It’s a well-known fact that so many mobile games use all sorts of
psychological tricks to get people to give them money,” he says. “So we wanted
to use the same exact psychological tricks, but to trick [users] into doing
something that’s good for them.”"

I understand that this is game is intended to help depression and anxiety. But
am I alone in thinking that these states are feedback that is telling you that
you are doing something wrong, that you need to make a change, rather than
continuing to do something (that you may feel invested in) that isn't working
for you? Or if you are bored, that you need to find something more meaningful
than being distracted?

From that point of view, I feel uncomfortable with this sort of idea - that a
game monitors and personalises the experience with psychological tricks in
order for the child (child!) to progress as the game's developers would like.
No doubt the developers have best intentions, but time outdoors, in nature,
undertaking more wild experiences, allowing for boredom even - without
monitoring or personalisation - are surely better options!

Basically, this line of investigation as a "solution" to depression and
anxiety - ie more immersion and greater monitoring by technology - sounds
worse than the disease to me!

